# found 2 wood pigeons in my garden help !



## fisher

found 2 baby wood pigeons in my garden today , i brought them because they have been abandoned, just asking for some tips about food n advice please cheers mike !


----------



## amyable

Hi Mike,

Do you have any idea how old they are, are they very small with just a few feathers or more like young adults with yellowy feathers?

I assume you have them inside for the night, Do keep them warm for a start.

If they are well developed it could be they haven't been abandoned but the parents are feeding them on the ground. If that's the case you could keep them inside for the night but put them out in the morning near where you found them and keep an eye out to see if the parents are around. The trouble with Wood Pigeons is they are very wary of humans and if they see you near, they won't come to feed the babies. They are in danger from preditors at this stage being on the ground so it's good that you are looking out for them.

If you can give us an idea as to how old they are and we can go from there.

Janet


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Thank you for helping these babies. If you haven't already done so, please read this thread, which has lots of sound advice on how to help doves or pigeons in distress: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

There is also a section of the forum on Wood Pigeons--I suggest you read that too, as their needs are somewhat different from rock pigeons. As I understand it, woodies are wilder and more easily stressed by human contact. Hopefully one of our U.K. members will be along soon to help. In the meantime, keep the youngsters warm and quiet in a place where they won't be disturbed by people or pets. 

-Cathy


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Oh good, Janet--you're there. We must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## fisher

its been windy for the last few days so i think they have fell out of a nest as there a bit of a nest in the garden , there parents keep walking up n down r fence i have tried putting them in a box in the garden to c if parents wil come but they have not, i have just weighed them n one is 27 grams and one is 33 grams, ive given them bread n milk which they fed out of my mouth n they have had a poo cheers mike


----------



## amyable

Hi Mike, unfortunately they can't tolerate milk so best to just offer them water. I'm just not sure without knowing how old they are what stage they're at in their development, and therefore their feeding needs.

Are they begging/nudging your hands for food or if you scatter seeds around them, are they attempting to feed themselves?

(I'm just on a phone call, I'll be back in a minute to discuss feeding, sorry about that !!).

(Thanks Cathy for the links).

Janet


----------



## fisher

there eyes r still shut , when i first tried to feed them earlier they wouldnt feed but i tried again an hour ago n they fed , how often do they need feeding, wud weetabix with water be ok , there heads r nudging but there beaks only open slightly thanks alot 
mike


----------



## Feefo

Hi Mike,

They really need handrearing formula or chick crumbs (soaked for half an hour in hot but not boiling water, liquidised and sieved) at such a young age. Can you let us know where you are? There might be someone nearby that can help.

For the time being, once they have been warmed and rehydrated you could try giving them Ready Brek made up with warm water. This thread shows the various methods that can be used for feeding squabs. They will need feeding little and often.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682&referrerid=560

It is best not to feed them from your own mouth as we humans can carry pasteurella in our saliva, which is harmful to birds. I think that the Gower Hospital in South Wales feeds baby woodies wholemeal bread soaked in warm water. The RSPCA told me that they rear pigeon nestlings on natural flavoured Complan.
Cynthia


----------



## fisher

thanks cynthia , is chick crumbs just bread crumbs , there will be no were open to get the proper food now so is bread n water r weetabix ok for the time being 
cheers mike


----------



## John_D

Hi Mike

Chick crumbs are a poultry rearing feed which can also be mixed for other young birds.

Best stick with the weetabix until it's possible to get some baby bird formula or possibly the Complan.

John


----------



## fisher

cheers john , how often shud they be fed !


----------



## Feefo

You could mix a tiny bit of hard boiled egg yoke in. 

The Three Owls Sanctuary have a 24 hour helpline, I don't know whether that is a manned phone or not, but you could try it if you need to talk to someone. They might be able to take the babies, but you have to be careful as unless they have someone that can look after them through the night some Wildlife Hospitals put very young babies to sleep.

Three Owls Sanctuary

Wolstenholme Fold

Norden

Rochdale OL11 5UD

Tel: (01706) 642162

Fax: (01706) 659090

*24 Hour Helpline: 07973 819389 *


----------



## fisher

aww wouldnt want them to be put to sleep , i will look after them myself , would u sugesst every four hours for there feeds, just searching the internet n stuff to get all the info i need cheers cyro !


----------



## amyable

Hi Mike,

They are young then if their eyes aren't open yet. Glad Cynthia has posted the feeding side for now. Weetabix is ok for tonight I'm sure if you haven't got anything else.

You can also soak dog or cat biscuits down to a pulp if you have any other pet food about.

I can send you some Kaytee bird rearing formula if you are intending to rear yourself. Keep in touch and we can see what we can do to help you.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen

There is a lady in Southport , Lancashire who might beable to advise you, Her name is Qwen and her number is 01704 543391. Good luck and thank you for caring for these poor babies. Jayne


----------



## fisher

il get down to the pet shop in the morning , just fed them weetabix for now , il c if i can get some formula tomo will keep u posted thanks for eveybodys help 
mike


----------



## Feefo

If their eyes are completely closed then they are probably less than 4 days old.

These are our Moderator Nooti's instructions on hand raising a dove or pigeon :

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm

And this is a thread on how to keep them warm...they MUST be kept at the right temperature for a while.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13601&referrerid=560

If you can check that Three Owls won't put them to sleep they would be better off there as they have the right equipment.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable

Just seen you've got more advice while I've been typing. I found the easiest method of feeding that age is the syringe and ballon method. Cynthia has a video on how to do it on one of the Stickys.

It is most like their parents method of feeding and they take to it very well, and it's quicker as you have two.
I asked a vet and they gave me a large syringe to use when I told them what it was for.
Let me know if you want me to send you some baby formula tomorrow.

Janet


----------



## Guest

hiya janet , yeah could u send me some baby formula please that would be a great help how do u private msg on here !


----------



## Guest

hi janet , yeah could u send me some of the formula been to a few pet stores n they dont no what there on about how do u private msg on here cheers


----------



## fisher

hiya janet , could u send me the formula please been to a few pet shops n they dnt no what there talking about the babies seem like there doing really well now they have come round alot how do u private msg on here ! cheers mike


----------



## ceren

mike, wow, those are VERY baby birds. 

make sure to read the thread posted earlier! 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/various-methods-to-feed-young-squabs-9682.html?referrerid=560










It's fantastic to hear they're perky and awake. You must be doing a good job keeping them warm.


To send a private message....


----------



## amyable

Hi Mike,

Sorry I was away for the day but have sent you a private message. I just need your address, if you can send it to me a private message, I'll send some formula tomorrow. Let me know if you're having problems doing a PM though.


Janet


----------



## fisher

thank s ceron , bit ov bad news one of the babies died this afternoon , such ashame gonna try my best to keep the other one alive , how often shud i feed the babie bird


----------



## Feefo

Can you follow the link that I put in post 17? That gives all the information on how much to feed and how often.

Are you keeping the remaining baby warm?

I *really* think they will be better off at the hree Owls sanctuary.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest

thanks for your help cheers !


----------



## fisher

the remaining pigeon is doing really well just keeping u posted put on a pic on my profile !


----------



## fisher

oh yeah the chick as opened its eyes today for the first time !


----------



## amyable

Hi Mike,

I loved the picture, didn't realise it was so tiny.

Keep us posted and especially with pictures as he/she grows. Keeping my fingers crossed for 'it'. No firm way of telling if it's male or female, but I expect a name will just turn up that's right soon. 

Janet


----------



## Feefo

> I loved the picture, didn't realise it was so tiny.


I can't find a picture of it...


----------



## amyable

cyro51 said:


> I can't find a picture of it...


It's so small you missed it !!!!!! 

(It's in his album section).


----------



## ceren

fisher, i hope you're feeding the baby formula by now, right?

that is a really, really small fragile baby. I'd be terrified of raising one that small...


----------



## Mindy

Mike, I just joined a couple of weeks ago, and this is my first posting. Been reading about your baby. Its so tiny in the picture. Please tell me its still alive and doing great. For the person who asked where the picture was, you need to look in his public profile to see the picture. mindy


----------



## amyable

Hi Mindy,

I hope you don't mind me replying as I don't know if Mike will be on at present. Unfortunately the little one didn't make it although he did all he could to try and help.

Thanks for asking and I hope you'll stick around,

Janet


----------



## Mindy

Thank you Janet, I'm not very good with the computer and I'm just learning to navigate through Pt, I'm a member of Starling Talk, but there sight is MUCh smaller. I hope to become a very active member of PT and thanks for the welcome. I'm so sorry about the baby, I know its hard when baby birds are that young. min


----------



## amyable

Hi Mindy,

It still takes me ages to find my way around, there are still so many things I don't know how to do on the forum, just about manage to post.

I'll have to have a look at Starling Talk aswell.

Mike was just here as he had these two little babies to care for, such a shame they didn't make it. I got to find out as I had sent him some hand rearing formula to use and so he kept me posted as to what happened in the end.

Hope you get to love pigeons aswell now !! 

Janet


----------

